# My attempt at a planted tank



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I have had my 46 gallon bow front aquarium running or about a year now. I originally tried live plants but failed miserably in my attempt at a planted tank. After researching and arming myself with knowledge I'm back at it again (I've been reading this site a lot and it's been very helpful!). Its been running about a week now and I would like to stay on the low tech side of things. Here is what I've got so far....

46 gallon tank
two clamp light fixtures with 100 watt 6500k florescent lights
(this gives me about 4 watts per gallon I wasn't sure if thats to much light for a low tech)
for substrate I used play sand mixed with flourite
I've also been using Flourish liquid and flourish plant tabs for fertilizer
I have also rigged up a DIY CO2 system

Plants I have...
1 wisteria
3 Java fern
3 dwarf onion plant
2 Amazon sword plants
1 cobamba
1 Brazilian penny wort?
Java Moss

Critters..
2 Boeseman's Rainbowfish
2 otto cats
5 nerit snails

Any suggestions are greatly welcomed I'm trying to learn as much as I can!


----------



## blackwidow (Mar 22, 2010)

i love the wood, look so sexy to me. It would look better if you tie moss on it.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!

I was wondering if I have too much lighting for a low tech tank, I noticed tonight that there is brown algae starting to grow on some of the plant leaves. There is also algae starting to grow on the sand in the front of the tank. Is this because of too much light or not necessarily?


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the algae thats starting to grow.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I think those are diatoms on the sand. Which are bound to show up in most new tanks. They will go away eventually or you can buy some more Oto's to clean it up. I've got 10 in my 55 gal and they are all fat. I'm not sure about your plants though. I would just keep a close eye on them and if they do start growing algae you can reduce your light period.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm a bit confused on your lighting. Are the bulbs 100w equivalent or 100w output? If 100w output, what type of bulb are they?

It doesn't look like you have any light demanding plants, so you shouldn't have trouble using only 100w instead of 200w. 200w over a 46g is quite a bit for a non-pressurized CO2 setup.

The picture of your plant in your last post looks more like a deficiency rather than algae. With that much light, the plant will need a decent amount of nutrients to keep up.

This is all with thinking you have 200w shining on your tank, not the equivalent of 200w.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm using two 100w compact/twist florescent daylight bulbs I got at lowes. I tried posting a link but it wouldn't let me. Maybe I went a little overkill with the lights....

Would reducing the light help if their is a deficiency? Or what should I add to help? (I'm using Flourish now). Also would using two 65w or two 75w bulbs be better?

Thanks!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I think the tank looks fantastic! And personally I think that is such a nice looking piece of wood that I wouldn't put moss on it personally, I think it looks great as is!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tigerfish said:


> I'm using two 100w compact/twist florescent daylight bulbs I got at lowes. I tried posting a link but it wouldn't let me. Maybe I went a little overkill with the lights....
> 
> Would reducing the light help if their is a deficiency? Or what should I add to help? (I'm using Flourish now). Also would using two 65w or two 75w bulbs be better?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are using an actual 200w amount of lighting, then, IMO, that is too much light for a 46g tank without Pressurized CO2... Meaning algae farm days may be ahead.

I'm not sure if that is a deficiency concerning nutrients or not (hence why I didn't make a definitive statement). To me, it looks like the plant is receiving too much light without enough nutrients to feed on. Please be aware that I'm no expert on deficiencies (or much else). 

By Flourish, are you referring to Flourish Comprehensive? If so, that is only trace nutrients/elements. Plants mainly use NPK (macro nutrients), which can be purchased in the Flourish lineup or in dry form, the latter being much cheaper and just about as easy to dose. If you do decide to dose macro nutrients, then you'll probably want to find out what works best for you in terms of how much to dose and when. You should still dose trace if you dose macro, but don't dose trace the same day you dose macro as some elements will bind becoming useless to the plants. For example, on Monday you can dose NPK then on Tuesday you can dose Flourish Comp without issue.

And I agree your tank looks good. Have you thought about adding a few Crypts to it? If so, they are heavy root feeders so try adding a root tab next to each. Other than that, they are very hardy and don't require much light.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I will go ahead and lower my lighting to two 75 or 65w bulbs and see how that goes. I'm using Flourish Comprehensive and Flourish root tabs. I will have to look into the macro nutrients...maybe I'll wait to see until after I change the lights. 

I have thought of adding Crypts my LFS has a few varieties, I would also like to try Anubias as well. One thing I wasn't sure of with the Crypts is I heard they are prone to "melt".


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Yes, many times Crypts will melt when moved from one aquarium to another. New leaves will shoot out quick enough so it isn't anything to worry about.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I will have to try some Crypts then. I got new light bulbs tonight, two 75w bulbs. I also picked up a timer so I can better control the length of light they get.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Are you using bulbs like this?


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes, the ones I'm using are 6500k daylight bulbs.


----------



## McgJosh (Jun 4, 2006)

Your new bulbs are probably 75w equivalent. The actual output is probably 20 watts or so. If you have the box still you can check.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Lookin good.

Some Crypt. Parva would look great between the two rocks on the right side of the tank. It is a low plant, that drapes over itself if that makes sense. And your one stem of Wisteria, will soon be a tank full hehe, great plant, and it grows QUICK


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

The box says 75w using only 18w. Dose that mean its only giving off 18w or 75w?

Thanks Noahma, I've been trying to find some good plants to put in the middle/foreground. My Wisteria is growing fast, its now only about 2 or 3 inches from the water surface! It also has long roots its sending down from the middle of the plant.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Tigerfish said:


> The box says 75w using only 18w. Dose that mean its only giving off 18w or 75w?
> 
> Thanks Noahma, I've been trying to find some good plants to put in the middle/foreground. My Wisteria is growing fast, its now only about 2 or 3 inches from the water surface! It also has long roots its sending down from the middle of the plant.


I absolutely love C. Parva, it is a great little plant. The wisteria will have a different leaf shape depending on the lite provided. When higher light, the leaves are very narrow and slender, when in low light they are full with little jagged edges. Great plant as well, and man does it spread lol


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

That means it is equivalent to a 75w incandescent bulb. When going with aquariums, you go by the actual wattage, which is 18w for the 75w bulb. Since your 100w bulbs were equivalents, and they had an actual wattage of 26w, then those would work fine for the plants you currently have. You can even try bumping up the wattage a bit.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. Will I be ok then with 26w bulbs for a low tech tank? The reason I'm asking is I talked with a guy at my LFS who told me I needed 3w per gallon of water for a planted tank is that true? I read somewhere else that watts per gallon really isn't a good rule of thumb. Sorry for all the questions I think lighting is one of the areas I'm still a bit confused by.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tigerfish said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Will I be ok then with 26w bulbs for a low tech tank? The reason I'm asking is I talked with a guy at my LFS who told me I needed 3w per gallon of water for a planted tank is that true? I read somewhere else that watts per gallon really isn't a good rule of thumb. Sorry for all the questions I think lighting is one of the areas I'm still a bit confused by.


There are many variables when it comes to lighting, such as: reflector type/quality, bulb type, and the distance between tank and fixture. So no, the WPG rule is not the best thing to go by (plus it is based on T8 or T12 bulbs).

Hoppy and a few others on this forum have created some very in-depth threads/posts concerning PAR value and other things dealing with lighting if you wish to read up on it (in the Lighting forum). I just use spiral CFL myself, but my largest tank is also only 10g.

If you can borrow a PAR meter then that would be great since you can find out if you do have enough light or not. If you cannot, then I would personally just leave the two 26w bulbs and see how my plants do in the following couple of months. Hopefully someone with more experience with this can help you more.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate the help. I will read through the lighting forum. My plants seem to be growing okay sofar (especially my wisteria), I just want to make sure I'm providing sufficient lighting. Right now I'm having a really bad problem with brown algae growing on my plants very aggravating!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Tigerfish said:


> Thanks I appreciate the help. I will read through the lighting forum. My plants seem to be growing okay sofar (especially my wisteria), I just want to make sure I'm providing sufficient lighting. Right now I'm having a really bad problem with brown algae growing on my plants very aggravating!


probably just Diatoms, they will clear up on their own. Or you can add some Oto's or Ammano shrimp which love the stuff.


----------



## choptop (Jun 27, 2010)

looks great i think that you should do water changes clean the substrate and wait a month or two then work with your lights from there im having the same prob but i can't clean my substrate cause of my 70+ baby apple snails in my tank


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, I cleaned the tank yesterday. The brown stuff on the sand was easily sucked up with my gravel vac. I also gently wiped it off the leaves of some of the plants that were badly covered. My nerit snails have kept the large rocks and drift wood spotless for the most part (I really like those little guys!). My wisteria is growing great, its been interesting watching it grow. The leaves at the top of the plant are starting to get different shaped then those at the bottom.

Here are a some pics of my rainbows showing off.

















and an updated shot of my whole tank.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Tigerfish said:


> Thanks, I cleaned the tank yesterday. The brown stuff on the sand was easily sucked up with my gravel vac. I also gently wiped it off the leaves of some of the plants that were badly covered. My nerit snails have kept the large rocks and drift wood spotless for the most part (I really like those little guys!). My wisteria is growing great, its been interesting watching it grow. The leaves at the top of the plant are starting to get different shaped then those at the bottom.
> 
> Here are a some pics of my rainbows showing off.
> 
> ...


The wisteria is going to change shape based on the amount of light it is getting.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

My tank is going well so far. The brown stuff that was growing on the leafs and sand is starting to clear up. I changed the tank a little and bought a crypt (I forget what kind) and a purple cobamba. One of my rainbows died and the other decided to jump tank. I'm a bit bummed, but I decided to stock with a school or two of small fish and added five zebra danios. I also started adding Excel. Here are some pics!









The Crypt I added








Purple cobbamba








New piece of driftwood I added


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

Your doing alot already. I would say your getting beyond low tech. I have had good luck low tech wise. I use a T5 compact with one actinic and one white spectrum bulb. I am on low budget as well. I have a big fish bioload that helps feed my plants. Flourite with rocks. It just hanging through the bumps for the first 6 months. If algae strarts to become a problem add more plants tons of them!! Get into a local club thats a good and cheap way to get more plants. I have to much to say. Message me for any help. Seriously all my fish friends have gone away. I'm bored!!


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks. What exactly am I doing that's going beyond low tech? I read somewhere that cobamba aren't the best low tech plant but mine have been growing really well for me. I actually stopped using my DIY CO2 because yeast was somehow coming out into the tank, I don't think my bubble counter is big enough to filter it our (I need to work on it). There hasn't been any CO2 going into the tank for a little over a week. There is still a large bubble of CO2 in an overturned cup I was using for a diffuser and I just started using excel end of last week, other than that no addition of CO2.

Oh I looked up the crypt I have and I believe its a Cryptocoryne lutea. They only had two varieties when I went, I'm hopping they get some more in I like them.


----------



## Tooterfish (Jul 16, 2008)

I have a bunch of c. lutea, and I really like them. They're growing very well for me in my low-tech tank.

You have a very cute tank! Too bad about the rainbows, though.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

wow the tank is looking gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'm actually surprised at how its turning out, my first attempt was a total flop...

My next challenge is I'm going to be moving in a few weeks. I'm thinking I will take the fish and snails out. remove the rocks and driftwood and drain the water. Hopefully that will make it lighter to carry and wont disturb the plants to much. If its still really heavy I was thinking I could remove the sand at the front of the tank where nothing is planted. In the meantime I will resist the urge to add anything else to the tank.....


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've moved tanks like that many times. I'd put plastic wrap over the top to maintain the humidity for the plants.

GL with your move!


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, I wouldn't have thought of the plastic wrap, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Moving in a week and haven't really added much to the tank because of that. I did change things around a bit though. My green cobamba was growing great and then suddenly melted (it did this after I started using excel, not sure if there is a connection). My purple cobamba is doing great however, its already reached the top of the tank. I moved my java fern to the side of the tank to give the Amizon swords more room to grow, they were looking a bit crowded. I also added my five tiger barbs to the tank. I had them temporarily in my 20 gallon with my pair of kribs. My kribs had babies and started beating the snot out of the tiger barbs so I thought it best to get them out of there.









My java fern








Zebra Nerit snail


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hehe, someone was busy on your DW. Nice job on the tank, tiger.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks, haha yeah the Nerits lay eggs everywhere.... :icon_roll I think if my tank were brackish it would be over run by them! (at least I've read their eggs only hatch in brackish water)


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

I didnt know they even lay eggs in fresh. i thought they wouldnt breed at all in fresh.


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

WeedCali said:


> I didnt know they even lay eggs in fresh. i thought they wouldnt breed at all in fresh.


My Olive pair mated more than they cleaned my tank until I separated them. :icon_eek: The eggs do hatch but the newborns die quickly in freshwater tanks.

Females may even lay eggs without them being fertile, so it is best to use only male Nerites if you want an egg-free tank. Hard to find sellers willing to observe which Nerites are male though.

Still, a little egg action is worth the amount of algae they eat, IMO.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

> Still, a little egg action is worth the amount of algae they eat, IMO.


I agree, their algae eating abilities far out way all the little eggs they leave behind! They are also a cheap way to control algae. My olive nerits were only .99 cents and the Zebra Nerits were $1.99. I also have a thorn snail (I think thats the name) in my tank that hitched a ride on one of my plants. Its kinda neat, looks like the Nerits except it has two spikes sticking out of its shell.


----------



## J.farrand (Jul 12, 2010)

I found out today when you plant crypts you want the top of the root cluster to be exposed to the water column.


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

I will have to remember that, I would like to put some more Crypts in eventually. The one I have now is growing well and starting to send up some new leafs.

here is a pic....maybe I planted it a bit deep?


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I finally moved and got the tank set up today. I also learned just how hardy Nerit snails are. I had a bucket with a few rocks from the tank and maybe three inches of water in it that I packed in my car rather then leaving it at a friends house with my fish. when I opened it today to set up my tank I found one of the Nerits crawling on the side, he must have hitched a ride on one of the rocks without my knowing. That means the little bugger survived a day and a half sitting in a hot car, in a bucket with a tightly sealed lid and no water circulation :icon_eek:! He started crawling around as soon as I put him in the tank!


----------



## Tigerfish (Jun 24, 2010)

Well after moving I decided to turn my tank into a riparium since I had it torn apart anyways. Here is a link to the new setup.


----------

